# Color for drapery panels & fabric for chair?



## juliebun (May 6, 2009)

I love the turquoise and chocolate brown combination. I don't know that it works as well with the addition of red and zebra print. It looks like a little too much is going on at once. I think you should focus on 2- 3 colours and work with them. Introducing too many colours or prints creates an unfocused room- sort of random and loses the contrast that is normally so effective.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

I would say you go for a light printed one instead choosing solid dark colors for your curtains. You can select red and turquoise printed ones to co ordinate with the room decor'.

Dana


----------

